# Big Guy we miss you...



## GouRonin (Dec 30, 2001)

Big Guy has not been around as of late because his job is keeping him really busy. Hopefully we'll see him again as the weather gets better.

Anyway, just want to tell you all that if you get the chance drop him an e-mail and say hi as he's working 24/7 it seems and he might like to know that we miss him here.


----------



## Rob_Broad (Jan 13, 2002)

Hoe the Big Guy is having a good winter, and hope to see him online again as soon as possible.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 13, 2002)

Definately missed.

:cheers:


----------



## GouRonin (Jan 13, 2002)

Big guy's summer camp is a blast!


----------



## Mace (Feb 14, 2002)

Hey all,
 Does anyone know when Big Guy is gonna be back on the forums? Miss reading what he has to say. Also, can anyone provide any info on his summer camp? When, where, Who's teaching, cost, material covered, and so forth?
Thanks in advance,
Mace


----------



## GouRonin (Feb 14, 2002)

He's got a second job he does that takes a lot out of him during this season. Take the time to drop him an e-mail. When he's free he'll answer. I miss him too.

His camp is in the end of the summer I believe and it rocked last year. The main instructor is Richard Huk Planas and this year his brother Ed Planas will be there too. His brother is a teacher of a filipino art.

I am hoping Tim Hartman is there as well and I am sure he will be.


----------



## vincefuess (Feb 14, 2002)

I get the impression I should know who you are talking about.  I don't.  I am the first to admit I can be a dumbass, so please be the first to enlighten me.....


----------



## Kirk (Feb 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Vince Fuess_
> I am the first to admit I can be a dumbass



Resisting .. strong urge ... to comment .. on that ...
fingers .. typing ... can't ... stop them  





> _Originally posted by Vince Fuess_
> I am the first to admit I can be a dumbass, so please be the first to enlighten me.....



Me too.  Sounds like a very well liked and well respected guy.


----------



## vincefuess (Feb 14, 2002)

Still....freekin....waiting.....had ....enough...fun...at..... Vince's....expense (though no one ever really does except me!!)

MUHUHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAGH!!!


----------



## Kirk (Feb 14, 2002)

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 


I'm LITERALLY and TRULY ROFLMFAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## vincefuess (Feb 14, 2002)

And I mean that in the nicest possible way.

BWWWAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GouRonin (Feb 16, 2002)

I just got the flyer. It has a mini seminar, a full day camp, and a full weekend camp listed! Woo! E-mail me if you want the flyer.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Feb 23, 2002)

You don't have to miss me anymore!

:rofl:


----------

